# What a Wi-Fi Network LOOKS Like



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

Someone took 80 LED lights, and set them up to glow brighter (or less bright) depending on the strength of a Wi-Fi signal. Add to that some long-exposure photography, and you've got a pretty amazing photo (and accompanying video)










Check out the video here Immaterials: Light painting WiFi on Vimeo

And finally, take a look at all of their photos, including set-up of the project, here


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jurego said:


> Someone took 80 LED lights, and set them up to glow brighter (or less bright) depending on the strength of a Wi-Fi signal. Add to that some long-exposure photography, and you've got a pretty amazing photo (and accompanying video)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for that.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Thats really cool!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Very interesting. I'd like to understand what was causing the variations in strength. I assume signals were being blocked in some locations and saw some obvious blocking agents (cars) but what else was effecting them?


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

very nifty.. I wonder how those people that are "allergic" to wifi will use this data


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

pcronin said:


> very nifty.. I wonder how those people that are "allergic" to wifi will use this data


Well, they might refer to this study.

And someone will no doubt then respond that we don't really know yet.


----------



## globalactone (Mar 26, 2007)

Very cool photos!


----------

